# Pics from Myakka Ride



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2010_1204 Myakka/










[ame="http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2010_1204%20Myakka/?action=view&current=PC047176.mp4"]







[/ame]




























[ame="http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2010_1204%20Myakka/?action=view&current=PC047156.mp4"]







[/ame]


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lookin good wish i woulda went now and im ready to ride again now that football season is comming to a end


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man that mud is black! It looks like you had a lot of fun, The mud in MS is more brown, a lot more clay I think. You guys have a good looking gang of bikes too. Keep posting...i love this stuff


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks ya thats my brute that was eating that hole for breakfest with the pink gorrila head in rad lol it was my first time there but we showed myakka how to ride the mud

lilbigtonka cant hang thats why he blames it on football season!!!!!!!:agreed:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Haterz always gonna hate and as for me I know where I stand so it is ight their lil buddy :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Our water has more Eyes and teeth..LOL great pics though. How much power did you need to winch out? looks nasty but fun.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome pics!! Looks like yall had fun!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW! Looks like ya'll had an awesome time!


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

ya, u missed out brandon. we had a blast! weather was perfect to!


----------



## LIfted2004edge (Jul 11, 2009)

Ricky next time you guys do something like that hit me up. Ill come down for the trip.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Great pics! Love the pic of all the BA Brutes in a row.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Our water has more Eyes and teeth..LOL great pics though. How much power did you need to winch out? looks nasty but fun.


 
Theres plenty of BIG teeth on them over grown lizards out therre, just dont have any pictures of them..lol


Yes it was a good time!! and good pics ricky. :rockn:


----------



## stihl390 (Jun 14, 2010)

Good thing theres no pics of me getting fliped off my bike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well if it isnt yankneck....whats happening man i heard the bike has went through a transformation, i wanna see this beast


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Cant believe he posts!!


Video of you flipping over would have been priceless!! picture wouldnt have done it..hahaha


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

flipping = fun times


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome Ricky! What's the temp down there now?

Brenton


----------

